# Any opinions on the SuperPlow?



## alittle1

Friend of mine passed this site on to me about the SuperPlow that mounts on the Class lll trailer hitch of most trucks and SUV's. He thinks that it is the Catsass of snow plows for homeowners.

I seen these plows come and go over the years and have my own opinion about these plows, if we can use that word. They are actually just a blade with a lift arm and gravity down. This could work for some people given the right situation and snow condition, but I could see this blade in the wrong hands end up costing thousands of dollars in vehicle and property damages. What do you guys think?

Here's the link to the Company propaganda site: http://www.superplow.com/index.php


----------



## theplowmeister

I think the Boss V plow " in the wrong hands end up costing thousands of dollars in vehicle and property damages"

at least it is hooked up to something that can take the stresses (class III hitch)


----------



## WIPensFan

The last choice on the poll is sooo funny!! :laughing:

I think by the time most homeowners get that hooked up, they could have their drive 3/4 done with a single stage Toro or similar.


----------



## FLMan

So you plow with the blade behind and get to the street. Now what? Cant back up over the snow bank you just created, and you cant drive into the neighbors yard across the street? Not to mention you are always driving on the unplowed part of your driveway? If your vehicle can pull that blade and drive through the snow at the same time, why do you even need a plow? I guess the only good use would be plowing in a circle, period. It might work better if the plow was facing the other way and you plowed in reverse?


----------



## theplowmeister

FLMan;1134001 said:


> So you plow with the blade behind and get to the street. Now what? Cant back up over the snow bank you just created, and you cant drive into the neighbors yard across the street? Not to mention you are always driving on the unplowed part of your driveway? If your vehicle can pull that blade and drive through the snow at the same time, why do you even need a plow? I guess the only good use would be plowing in a circle, period. It might work better if the plow was facing the other way and you plowed in reverse?


realy thats all you can think of.

so why cant you lift the plow drive forward 5 feet lower the plow and push (by backing up) the snow to the side. and before you complain about backing up most of us do it, its called backdraging.

reverse is the weak side of the diff gears, better to spend most of the time pulling

Its suppose to be a home owner plow, cheep, easy to hook up, no mounting to bult on. dont plow walmart with it.

Good god people look at the tool and its inteded use.


----------



## mercer_me

What are you planing on putting this on? If it's a car it's not going to work very good.


----------



## FLMan

theplowmeister;1134014 said:


> realy thats all you can think of.
> 
> so why cant you lift the plow drive forward 5 feet lower the plow and push (by backing up) the snow to the side. and before you complain about backing up most of us do it, its called backdraging.
> 
> reverse is the weak side of the diff gears, better to spend most of the time pulling
> 
> Its suppose to be a home owner plow, cheep, easy to hook up, no mounting to bult on. dont plow walmart with it.
> 
> Good god people look at the tool and its inteded use.


Watch the video and they are plowing in reverse most of the time and ways. The motto "Start wishing for snow days again" should be "Start praying it is not too deep for you back blade, your not driving a tractor"


----------



## WIPensFan

Watched the videos of plowing hookup and unhook. To many things to go wrong IMO. A few chains and clips that need to be hooked or unhooked, and if you forget, you'll damage the plow. Or maybe you'll start to plow with the cart on, bet thats been done before. If you clip something in either direction you have a good chance of bending the hitch tube or where the blade mounts to the lift assembly. Remember, this is for people who don't plow much.

Also would have been a better design to weld another blade to the existing one, except facing the opposite way. That way when you plowed in reverse it would still roll snow. Would add some needed weight as well, because it appeared to lift up and over the snow many times. Looks like a waste of money to me.


----------



## 04ram1500

This thing looks great  If you have unlimited time and patience to plow a very simple driveway. Plus once done plowing it either has to be shoveled to clean up the mess, or use / waste a whole lot of salt. :laughing:


----------



## Kenyou

You still driving over the snow and packing it down. Just like not having a plow big enough for your truck.


----------



## heavychevy01

I have a friend who has one of these and is piratically giving it to me (he needs the cash). I do mostly drives, 15 or so and a couple small lots (but I wouldn't use this on them). I am hoping it might cut some time off the driveway route. I will post my findings after the first storm.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Thanx for the info. Let us know!

C.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Wow! Lol! I just read there information page and that is really neat. Of course they are averaging $2800 minimum for the cost of this plow. Of course the average home owner can trot out to Lowes and get a Snow Bear for half that price and still get the job done. 
C.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy

*Really?*



Kenyou;1135047 said:


> You still driving over the snow and packing it down. Just like not having a plow big enough for your truck.


Boys...Boys.... not very bright are we?
Ever plow with a front blade? Ever had to back over snow? Ever compacted snow?
what happens next...
Our plow is not for everyone and our customers like it.
Back blades have been around for 100+years and hopefully much longer.
This is for homeowners and "some" commercial applications.

Opinions are like butt holes everybody has one and most stink....

Proof is how it works ask someone who HAS one!


----------



## SuperPlow Guy

*Little One.....?*



alittle1;1133698 said:


> Friend of mine passed this site on to me about the SuperPlow that mounts on the Class lll trailer hitch of most trucks and SUV's. He thinks that it is the Catsass of snow plows for homeowners.
> 
> I seen these plows come and go over the years and have my own opinion about these plows, if we can use that word. They are actually just a blade with a lift arm and gravity down. This could work for some people given the right situation and snow condition, but I could see this blade in the wrong hands end up costing thousands of dollars in vehicle and property damages. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here's the link to the Company propaganda site: http://www.superplow.com/index.php


So sorry you have a little one....
Head propaganda Czar


----------



## Pitt4212

I plow 26 driveways with a boss 8' straight blade AND the superplow 8' plow on the back of my Ford F-350. I have been using the superplow for 3 years now and there isn't a dent or twist in the steel anywhere. People who like to talk bad about products need to try them before opening their mouths because if they did they might have a diferent opinion on these products. Anybody can destroy anything if they don't use it correctly. I WILL NOT go out plowing my driveways without this rear plow anymore because on a 4 hour plow route the superplow saved me a full hour of plowing, cutting my route down to 3 hours, thus saving me lots of money!!!! Sure there might be better pull plows out there but they also cost twice as much and are set up for commercial companies that REQUIRE a front plow. The superplow gives people the option to plow in both forward and reverse thus not needing a front plow and still being able to get the job done. I like knowing that if my front plow ever breaks down in the middle of the night with no parts stores open I can still manage to open up my driveways with just the rear plow until I can fix my front plow. To each their own, all I am saying here is don't knock it until you try it, you might be surprised!!


----------



## jomama45

Wow, this "Superplow" rep sure is professional...................


----------



## toby4492

jomama45;1229567 said:


> Wow, this "Superplow" rep sure is professional...................


......


----------



## jomama45

toby4492;1229569 said:


> ......


Is that how you would have handled the situation??????? :laughing:


----------



## toby4492

jomama45;1229571 said:


> Is that how you would have handled the situation??????? :laughing:


.......


----------



## jomama45

toby4492;1229573 said:


> .......


You do know I meant from a company rep. standpoint?????


----------



## toby4492

jomama45;1229588 said:


> You do know I meant from a company rep. standpoint?????


........


----------



## Pitt4212

I was wondering if the person who started this thread was trying to make a bad name for superplow. There are only 13 votes and 7 of those votes are ripping the plows up and now nobodyelse who visits the thread can vote, so it sure looks like a set up to me.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy

*Jomama*

Sorry to offend anyone, just gets frustrating that people have nothing good to say
about something they've never tried... Thanks Pitt for your responses.
Like I said everybody has an opinion, but trashing a product that you haven't used.. well...guess that's the way it goes ussmileyflag


----------



## kingf350

i wouldn't use that at all, its from the back


----------



## snow patrol

Its unfortunate, but if you look around this site you'll see a lot of negative comments on products by people who have never tried the product in the first place. Whats worse is that "opinion" is stated or presented as facts, again, from people who have never tried the product in the first place. Furthermore people will make comparisons to products that are intended for different uses, or are similar but build for much heavier uses, to try to illustrate how inferior the product in question is. Almost child like behavior. I think ThePlowMiester said it best: "Good god people look at the tool and its intended use."

All that said, as difficult as it may be its important to communicate professionally and not take comments personally. Best of luck to you and your product.


----------



## Superplow owner

*I bought a used Superplow!*

I've been using the Superplow for about 10 storms now and can give an honest assessment of how it works. For the smaller storms we've gotten this year, it has worked great for my driveway and the parking lot at my office. For the bigger storms, a traditional plow worked better for the large parking lot we have. The Superplow is good for tidying things up. At home, however, the Superplow is just fine. I have a long and narrow drive. It took me a while to plan how to "swipe" my driveway with the Superplow, but now that I have gotten the hang of it, it is actually quite fun. Takes me about 5 minutes to do what used to take me 45. A huge time saver. Now, that being said, my blower did a "cleaner" job, but the plowed driveway is more than adequate. Especially this year, where we got a ton of snow. It doesn't matter that you run over the snow that you are plowing. It scrapes it pretty well. I find that pushing the snow (in reverse) is actually better than pulling at times. For my driveway, I pull 3 times, then push twice. I shove the snow on either side of the end of the driveway near the road. I've replaced one pump motor this season, but it is working just fine. Many plowing outfits around here use both the traditional and Superplow on the same truck. I use mine on a Toyota Landcruiser. I can put it on and take it off by myself. I'm glad I got it.


----------



## lowland

I have one. I have used it for eight years (it came with a Meyer E46 Electro lift). It has limitations, but the one great thing is that it is easy on and easy off. I plow part time for an association of ten houses, I back my Isuzu Trooper back, roll the plow on its rack forward to my 2" hitch, crank the plow up or down with the strap to line up, shove the plow into the receiver, hitch pin, safety chains on, lift the plow from in the cab and drive off.

I don't work for the company and I paid full price for the plow. I have to go to a 9 to 5 grind so I needed something that I could load and unload fast. This does it.

It does a very good job. Not as great as a big plow (mine has a 7 foot blade) but it is easy once you get the hang of it. A great thing about it is with it I can clean right up to a garage door. Just back it up as close as you can and drop the blade.

I've never been in a situation where it couldn't get the job done, and I live in Minnesota, so I've seen some snow.

Yes, you do drive over where you are cleaning, but the scraper does a really good job cleaning and all that is left is a white "stripe" where my tires went. No humps that can become ice later.

The Trooper pulls fine. I have a 1992 Ford F150 that I don't use since the Isuzu is easy to see out of and it goes anywhere the truck goes. Lack of power has never been a problem.

I wouldn't use it if I were plowing with a dedicated truck and lots of accounts, but if you are doing as few a driveways as I have, I wouldn't use anything else. There's no need.

Again, I don't work for Driveway Superplow, I only spoke to the owner when I ordered the plow and don't know him personally. He is not paying me in any way.


----------



## tc-plowsite

Yep - I just joined Plowsite (after lurking and reading for a couple years) just to comment on this thread. I have no relationship with the Superplow company, I just hate to see people bash something based on conjecture and prejudice.

I used a SuperPlow on my Envoy XUV all last winter, and it works pretty much as advertised. It really is possible to mount or unmount in 5-10 minutes once you REALLY get the hang of it, and it really does cut to pavement. We live in the Poconos and had every kind of snow possible last winter, dry fluffy, heavy wet, icey, even deep-icey-heavy-wet snow. 
We have 2 houses - our own, plus a vacation rental house about 2 miles down the road. The plowing conditions are like night and day between them. One is a long flat driveway surrounded by lawn, the other a large parking area surrounded by trees with a long downhill walled in driveway to the road. Between the two they show off the strengths and weaknesses of the SuperPlow.

Strengths: 

A viable solution for mid-size SUVs as it puts the weight on the back of the vehicle where they are already set up to handle it (I'd personally recommend sticking to vehicles with a trailering capabiltiy of 4500lbs or so) without suspension mods. 
Great for dragging away from garage doors
Great for clearing long driveways that can be winrowed to one side.
Limited load on electrics - it has its own battery box and a good charge on the battery can last all morning long.
Watching the plow edges in the side view mirrors is no problem with practice
No lighting kit needed.

Weaknesses:

It sucks at pushing snow out a driveway. Our long downhill driveway can only be cleared by pushing snow out and across the street (I talked to our municipal roadmaster and he said there's no law against it here). Plowing backwards down the driveway is out of the question - too long and twisty, and pulling the snow down behind you means you have to turn and drag across the road at the bottom leaving winrows all over the place to clean up.
Yes, it can push snow in reverse, but once an ice lump forms somewhere, it just glides over it for the rest of the winter. One hump becomes 2 humps becomes...
In our upper parking area the combined length of the vehicle plus plow plus limited rear-ward down pressure means I end up with a lumpy skating rink from December on.

I'm seriously considering just using a snowblower for our own home drive area since turn-around space might limit a front plow nearly as much as the rear-mount SuperPlow does. But for the vacation rental house, with its straight driveway and available snow piling space, I'd be an idiot to use a snowblower on that too.

For the regular homeowner with a good place to push snow piles beside their driveway, or a long driveway they can winrow snow to one side, it's a perfect low-cost solution that doesn't require a big investment.

But for anyone with a complicated driveway, tight turn-around space, or no place to put snow on property, it's probably not going to work out that well.

Personally, I'm looking very hard at the Homesteader/Suburbanite/MD22 type solutions. I can't justify buying an old dedicated plow truck (extra insurance, need a place to put it, etc), but I can justify spending the extra $$$ it takes to move to a lightweight front mount system.

Tom C.


----------



## Tosh

In January 2004, I posted my favorable experience with the Superplow. See http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15480
It's now more than 7 years later and my comments in that post still stand.
My Superplow has been trouble free and has been transferred to my Toyota 4Runner.
Still works great for me and my homeowner needs.


----------

